# Ledge/Judges



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Anyone been out to either of these small lakes? Gotta be getting close to safe ice, huh? Maybe the weekend? Thx!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was at ledge last night and its about a 1/2 inch thick. It's gonna be a little while.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I drove by Wallace this morning still one area open, the smaller end of the lake has been locked up and iced for 2 days, highly doubtful it will be ready for the weekend.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

one more week guys, then since it'll be christmas break the lakes will look like swiss cheese, I won't even have to bring the auger!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Saw one guy on the ice at Ledge today. Very near the shoreline. Didn't have the time to check conditions for myself. I'm still hoping for the weekend!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! It was only a 1/2 inch yesterday, guys be careful out there. That pond is 26 ft in the middle and it has a little bit current coming from the top pond.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Any new reports/successes from these two lakes? I'd love to get out there tomorrow if I can drive through the snow and get on some early safe ice.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Was there tonight and the ice is around 23/4 inches. Shore ice is pretty bad


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Any updated reports? I'm gunna take a drive with the auger this afternoon. I'll post findings. My day is open tomorrow and would like to get on the ice.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Auged 5 random holes around Judges Lake this afternoon. All holes showing 4-5 in. of ice. No top slush, ice seemed solid. I felt safe but was still cautious. Lake is definitely fishable. I could also tell that folks were fishing this past weekend. Didn't check LL.


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there still a winter trout stocking at judges and ledge?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Both lakes were stocked with trout last Monday.


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Perfect! What do you usually catch them on through the ice? Power bait, corn, minnows?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ledges? like nelson ledges?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

No, Ledge Lake..........Mark


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Spent a couple hrs. on Judges yesterday. Great ice. 5 in. all over. Fishing not so good though! Nothing caught, no bites. Felt good being out. Any other reports from these two lakes? Successful patterns?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Just an FYI, Ledge got about 5x as many trout as Judge's (I know because I stocked them). Folks have been catching them in all five lakes and ponds, especially Wallace and Ledge...which both have had people cautiously on the ice since Monday. Bright colored PowerBait fished near the lake bottom has been producing, with one of the regulars C&R thirteen on chatreuse yesterday morning. Small jigging spoons (Forage Minnow and KastMasters) have also been producing, with gold/chartreuese and silver both producing fish this week.

Mike


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Dug we're you in that small bay last night? I was out in the middle and caught a bunch of fish. Trout are running 4-5 feet down over 12 ft of h20


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

F2W that wasn't me. You talking Judge's or Ledge?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ledge lake


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wow, this weather is a real bummer! Glad I got out again yest. on Judge's. Fishing was steady. Didn't nail any trout but bluegills were steady. Caught some real tanks too.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Would like to go to ledge this weekend. Any tips? First time fishing pond/lake trout and trout in the winter.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Prolly gunna be tough fishing at Ledge/Judge's this weekend. Not enough good ice to get out on the lakes and just enough ice to prohibit any casting from shore. Can't go wrong with light line and a little tear drop jig and waxy under a bobber. Anyone been out to these two lately?


----------



## mkw (Nov 10, 2013)

Any report on the ice at these places?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No good spud went right through


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I stopped at Judge's real quick this afternoon. I pushed right through the shore ice. Could put no weight on the ice. May be a little better farther out? Snow is killing us. More snow Sun and Mon. Not good.


----------



## mkw (Nov 10, 2013)

I've never fished either of these lakes, I know they stock them with trout, but what else calls these waters home? I'm assuming bass, bluegill, catfish - can I expect anything else?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Little bass and gills


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If those lakes were stocked the fish might all die from lack of oxygen with the ice being covered with snow. That has happened the past couple years on the smaller lakes stocked with trout.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Drove by both lakes this afternoon. Yesterdays rain/todays wind took care of a lot of the snow. Lakes look good. No one on Judges. At least one guy braving the cold at Ledge. I hope to get out there on Weds.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I spent a couple hrs. on Judge's today. Bite was slow. A couple bluegills and a couple bites missed. Waxy's. Ice is good. Frozen slush ice on top, clear ice below that. 7 in. total. I felt very safe.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> If those lakes were stocked the fish might all die from lack of oxygen with the ice being covered with snow. That has happened the past couple years on the smaller lakes stocked with trout.


Could happen during an extreme winter at Judge's or Ranger, but not Ledge. Deeper, clearer Ledge has excellent dissolved oxygen readings in winter per my monitoring. That's why we put 5x as many in there as Judge's or Ranger. Wallace will be fine, as well.

Mike


----------

